# pwd_mkdb and lost user accounts



## Pfarthing6 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm just getting my feet wet with tracking STABLE, need it to keep upto date on the HAST development. Well, I got to the mergemaster part and it asks me if I want to run [CMD="host#"]/usr/sbin/pwd_mkdb -p /etc/master.passwd[/CMD]. I do, and then, well, all my accounts are hosed.

Can someone enlighten me as to the proper steps to take to "preserve" my user accounts while performing a mergemaster and/or doing the pwd_mkdb update? I bet I'm just missing a little step in there somewhere, but the man page isn't shedding any light.

Thanks!


----------



## kpa (Apr 6, 2011)

Do not allow mergemaster(8) to overwrite your /etc/passwd, /etc/master.passwd and /etc/group. Update those manually (if needed at all) after finishing the OS upgrade.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 6, 2011)

You would normally choose '*m*' (merge) to allow the new version strings and new system users/groups to be merged with your existing ones. And always keep backups.


----------



## Pfarthing6 (Apr 7, 2011)

kpa said:
			
		

> Do not allow mergemaster(8) to overwrite your /etc/passwd, /etc/master.passwd and /etc/group. Update those manually (if needed at all) after finishing the OS upgrade.



The second time around, that's exactly what I did. I checked the files, then I ran [CMD="host#"]/usr/sbin/pwd_mkdb -p /etc/master.passwd[/CMD]

After that, my passwd and group files were replaced and my custom users and groups (just me right now, so no biggy) were gone.


----------



## Pfarthing6 (Apr 7, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You would normally choose '*m*' (merge) to allow the new version strings and new system users/groups to be merged with your existing ones. And always keep backups.



As another fellow user was experiencing in this thread, pressing "m" drops me to a "%" prompt and at that point, I'm at a loss for what to do. I ended up with blank passwd and group files.

I'm fine with editing stuff by hand, but this merging stuff and using *pwd_mkdb* is kind of new for me. Done it a few times on vigin systems, but now is time to learn how to do it on systems that I care about


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 7, 2011)

*From my notes.*


```
sh /usr/src/usr/sbin/mergemaster/mergemaster.sh -vipPc
```
May mean you're using the latest mergemaster; if you have it in /src/ somewhere; I'd adapt that line to whatever procedure you are using for buildworld. On that partial CLI you posted, I somewhat recall mergemaster doing it instead, not the user...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 7, 2011)

Pfarthing6 said:
			
		

> As another fellow user was experiencing in this thread, pressing "m" drops me to a "%" prompt and at that point, I'm at a loss for what to do.



Press '*l*' to accept what is printed on the left side, press '*r*' to accept what is printed on the right side, until all is done, then more options are printed (redo, install, view, etc.). I'm sure instructions are printed _somewhere_ on the screen at the start of, or somewhere during, this process, or no one would be able to use it.


----------

